# Canon 5D LCD



## clarcorona (May 21, 2013)

Hello!


I just purchased a used Canon 5D from Ebay and have a question...

Currently I use a 450D and have all of my settings on the LCD. With this particular 5D I don't have that option... It's a black screen.

It does work as I've reviewed photos and played with the menu settings but I have to look at the top LCD or through the viewfinder to find what I'm doing.


Is this normal?


TIA!

clarcorona


----------



## o hey tyler (May 21, 2013)

clarcorona said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> I just purchased a used Canon 5D from Ebay and have a question...
> ...



Yes. That's 100% normal assuming you're referring to the 5D and not the 5DmkII. Back in 2006, they didn't have much as far as a GUI. All the settings are adjusted and seen via the top LCD screen or internally in the viewfinder. 

It's a great camera, I hope you have some nice glass to put in front of it. I've used mine plenty and it's still tickin'. Enjoy!


----------



## clarcorona (May 21, 2013)

Thank you so much for easing my mind *Whew!* 

I wasn't sure if I had purchased a dud or not. 

I invested in the glass first instead of purchasing a 5d2 or 5d3. 

I will admit the 5D intimidates me because it is so different than my 450D but I'm eager to play around with it!


----------



## o hey tyler (May 21, 2013)

clarcorona said:


> Thank you so much for easing my mind *Whew!*
> 
> I wasn't sure if I had purchased a dud or not.
> 
> ...



If you have any questions, just ask them in this thread. I need to clear out my pm inbox. A lot of images on my site are from the 5D1 and some with a 5DII as well.


----------



## Big Mike (May 22, 2013)

I personally find it awkward when I'm holding a camera that doesn't have the top LCD screen.  It's just what you get used to.  I'm sure you'll get comfortable with your 5D in no time.

One of the biggest benefits is that with something like your 5D, you have two dials (top and thumb wheel) so you can control both the shutter speed and aperture (in manual mode) without having to hold down any buttons.  On your Rebel, you have to hold the button while scrolling the dial, in order to change the aperture.  

Most of the newer models, do give you the option of showing you the information screen on the rear LCD, so you're certainly not crazy for liking that feature.


----------



## ronlane (May 22, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> clarcorona said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for easing my mind *Whew!*
> ...



Dang money bags. a 5D and a Mark II.


----------



## GerryDavid (May 24, 2013)

I find this annoying to.  I just got my 5Dc a few weeks ago and I am to use to looking at the lcd to see what im doing.   Its kinda annoying having to tilt the camera back to see whats going on, or if its on a tripod having to look up.

tyler, are you saying that the mII has the info on the lcd screen like the T2i and newer cameras?  

I asked this in the other thread but Ill ask this here.

How is the lcd screen on the 5dmII, compared to Canon T2i or newer cameras?  I find the screen hard to use on the 5Dc, its a bit to small to know if people's eyes are in focus, and its hard to use outside, I have to have the brightness all the way up and it looks dull compared to my Canon T2i.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 24, 2013)

GerryDavid said:


> I find this annoying to.  I just got my 5Dc a few weeks ago and I am to use to looking at the lcd to see what im doing.   Its kinda annoying having to tilt the camera back to see whats going on, or if its on a tripod having to look up.
> 
> tyler, are you saying that the mII has the info on the lcd screen like the T2i and newer cameras?
> 
> ...



The LCD on the 5DII is very similar to the newer Canons (T1i/50D and up). You can zoom in on photos on the 5Dc, but honestly, you shouldn't be checking the LCD to look for color accuracy and saturation. Shoot raw and post process them. The only thing I really use the LCD on the 5D1 for is for framing.


----------



## GerryDavid (May 24, 2013)

I just looked them up.

the 5Dc has a 2.5" screen and 230,000 pixels
the T2i has a 3" screen and has 1,040,000 pixels
the 5DmII has a 3" screen and has 920,000 pixels

Interestingly enough the 5DmIII has a 3.2" screen and has 1,040,000 pixels.

I hope that means the mII lcd will look as good to me as the T2i


----------



## o hey tyler (May 24, 2013)

It will look roughly similar. However like I said, never rely on the rear LCD. Put the photos into lightroom and process them in raw format.


----------



## GerryDavid (May 24, 2013)

Its not color or saturation I am looking at, its more contrast in highlights and shadows.  I need to make sure I am doing a good job with the flashes.    With the T2i I am confident in the preview but not so much with the 5Dc.

the larger viewfinder is screwing me up as well.    I wear glasses and I am so use to the smaller finder I tend to leave to much free space at the top of each image.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (May 24, 2013)

GerryDavid said:


> I find this annoying to.  I just got my 5Dc a few weeks ago and I am to use to looking at the lcd to see what im doing.   Its kinda annoying having to tilt the camera back to see whats going on, or if its on a tripod having to look up.



Get used to see the info in the view finder David.  You shouldn't need to look at the top screen.  Memorize the ISO button, change focus pt, thumb wheel direction, front wheel direction.


----------



## GerryDavid (May 24, 2013)

I have glasses and I usually have to search to see the info on the bottom line of the viewfinder.  Plus I don't think that info is as bright on the 5Dc as it is on my T2i.  but that could be my imagination.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (May 24, 2013)

I wear glasses too.  It was hard in the beginning but that is the only way to get good metering quick especially if you use spot metering.


----------

